# VW Festival - Harewood House, Leeds, UK - 19th August 2007



## shaneb (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi,

We can now confirm the date for VW Festival 2007 is Sunday 19th August 2007 and is to be held again at Harewood House, the beautiful Stately Home just outside Leeds.

We have been reading peoples comments for past and upcoming shows such as â€œit would be nice to see something differentâ€ and in particular I read a very pertinent comment from someone who thought the scene needed to see more Porsches and share in the VW roots, and that shows need some new blood...for example more Audis, and VW based kit cars.

We are putting together a show that will be a day out for families as well as the regular groups; an event that isnâ€™t just about air OR water cooled; we want a show that has a good range of air cooled as well as water cooled VW, Audi, Seat, and Skoda. This year we would really like help to attract some of the minority groups from VAG such as Bugatti, Lamborghini and Bentley.

Please help spread the word and use the personalised banners we have created on other forums and club websites - http://www.vwfestival.co.uk/about_banners.asp

Visit the updated website for more details, and if you are interested in pre-booking tickets or arranging a Club or Trade Stand then the contact forms are now active at http://www.vwfestival.co.uk

Cheers

Shane


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds interesting Shane


----------



## shaneb (Apr 3, 2005)

Lets just get some more Audis there this year 

AOC managed a good turnout last year and actually won the best water cooled club stand trophy 

Shane


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Not far from me, used to do the hill climb nearby. Ill probably come along if Im not on me jollies somewhere..


----------



## shaneb (Apr 3, 2005)

Can anyone help by distributing a few flyers at places of interest, shows....or windscreen wipers on the street!!

Fill in this page on our website and we will bang some in the post 

http://www.vwfestival.co.uk/about_flyers.asp

Ta muchly

Shane


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

The wife and kids have a family pass so i'll defo' be there


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

hi shane,

i'll be going. is there camping this yr?


----------



## shaneb (Apr 3, 2005)

coTTsie said:


> hi shane,
> 
> i'll be going. is there camping this yr?


There sure is....on site and offsite but there are limited plots available and going quickley....you can reserve them on the website:

http://www.vwfestival.co.uk/about_camping.asp

"Family" is on the grounds of Harewood House, and "Friends" is a few miles down the road.

The camping onsite is available from 11am on the Saturday

Shane

Shane


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

great show but would be greater to have a few beers with some of you guys the night b4.

i'm easy as to camp site, in the grounds or local site as posted by "shaneb" organiser.

c'mon guys, lets have a stoppy over "hic"


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

im there, just need to get two cars there. :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Any good cars like ford or vauxhall going?


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Any good cars like ford or vauxhall going?


 [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You been looking at golfs again? :lol: 
I agree they are boring and they send me to sleep too.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Any good cars like ford or vauxhall going?


Well no. I only have a quaint TT :? :wink:


----------

